# Framing tools



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am looking to sell quite a few tools that I no longer need since I quite framing houses. Some of which include worm drive saws, pneumatic nailers, and staplers, laser levels, extension cords, safety harnesses. And lots more. Feel free to ask me if there's something that you are in need of or looking for. 

Brandon
801-960-7576


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

how about an old chop or miter saw?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not looking to sell the miter saw just yet. Still have some projects to use that one still. Just skill saws for now. I have one left.


----------

